

A Proposal Generator Template for Freelancers - jmduke
http://gun.io/blog/a-proposal-generator-template-for-freelancers/

======
cmac2992
Damn i thought my screen was super dirty but it was the fixed background lol.
service looks useful too. Maybe if I start doing more freelancing this will be
useful.

